# problème souris "Mouse" filaire Apple



## Macoufi (31 Juillet 2009)

Elle double-clique de façon intempestive.
Ca devient vraiment pénible de travailler avec... 
C'est le modèle à 1 seul bouton, sans molette, blanche, c'est juste écrit "Mouse" dessous, elle est comme ça.

J'ai réglé sa vitesse au minimum dans les préférences, ça n'a pas réglé le problème.
J'ai changé de port USB : même chose.
Le fil à la sortie de la souris paraît normal (pas dénudé...).

Vous croyez qu'elle est HS ? 
Quelque chose à faire ?


----------



## pickwick (31 Juillet 2009)

J'amène mon chat, c'est un spécialiste pour remettre les souris dans le droit chemin !

sans rire, je compatis, c'est bientôt la fin d'une histoire avec ta souris.


----------



## pierre22 (31 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,
J'ai bien peur quelle soit HS. Etant donné ce que tu as déjà fait.
Mais attends d'autre avis.


----------



## Macoufi (31 Juillet 2009)

pickwick, je te remercie de ta proposition, j'ai déjà un chat qui veille au grain !!
(il est actuellement à 116 cm de ladite souris... c'est dire s'il est présent !)
pierre22, j'espère avoir d'autres avis. Pas envie d'envisager sa mort, là...


----------



## pierre22 (31 Juillet 2009)

je te comprends, de plus c'est assez cher. Sinon il y a des souris non Apple très bien, au look pas mal dans les 15 à 20 &#8364;
Même moins : http://www.macway.com/fr/path/28/peripheriques/74/saisie-pointage/76/souris.html?sort=4a


----------



## Macoufi (31 Juillet 2009)

Et oui, non seulement elle est toujours (presque) aussi belle, ma Mouse, mais elle contient surement toute la symbolique de mon 1er (et dernier ???) mac... :love:

Merci pour le lien, quoiqu'il arrive ça m'a rappelé l'existence de macway. Non seulement il y en a des pas chères, mais en plus il y a de la couleur !! (ça change de la dernière fois que j'avais regardé ce genre d'articles...). Mais pas d'aussi bêêêlle quand même...

Ca a eu également comme effet d'allumer une petite ampoule, là, dans les tréfonds de mon cerveau qui a éclairé une ligne : "tu as une mini-souris dans la sacoche de ton vieux PC pro"... que je viens donc d'installer à la place de ma belle agonisante.

S'il s'avère qu'elle est bien mourue, ça me permettra d'attendre.
Parce que le soucis, c'est que mon OS est a changer (10.3) et l'iMac aussi (graveur HS, touche esc HS - pas résistée au café , DD bientôt saturé...). Mais peux pas tout de suite. Faut attendre. Et en attendant, je réfléchi (si, si) à quoi choisir. Mais quoique je choisisse, il y aura une souris avec (encore faut-il que 1/ je choisisse et 2/ que j'achète...).


----------



## pierre22 (31 Juillet 2009)

Mets la sous globe :love:

Mon OS est a changer (10.3) 
DD bientôt saturé...). 
Comme moi !


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Août 2009)

Bon, des Apple Pro Mouse (c'est son nom), on en trouve d'occasion pour quelques &#8364;, à Paris, dans des magasins style Cash Converter ou cash express, dans les petites annonces MacGe, ou celle d'autres sites, sur eBay etc &#8230;

La dernière que j'ai acheté (au Cash Express près du centre Pompidou, juste à côté de la sortie du métro Rambuteau), je l'ai payée 7 &#8364;, c'est dire !



EDIT : Ah non, je raconte une bétise, celle à c'était une Mighty Mouse filaire (celle dont je me sers là tout de suite, en fait) la dernière pro-mouse, c'était à celui de Chateau d'Eau, il y a plus longtemps, mais le prix était du même ordre !


----------



## pierre22 (3 Août 2009)

ouaou!
Il fallait y penser.

Cordialement


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Août 2009)

Tiens, en parlant de "penser", Macoufi, ta souris, elle double clique intempestivement quand tu veux simple-cliquer, ou bien elle le fait quand tu ne veux pas cliquer du tout ?


----------



## Macoufi (3 Août 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens, en parlant de "penser", Macoufi, ta souris, elle double clique intempestivement quand tu veux simple-cliquer, ou bien elle le fait quand tu ne veux pas cliquer du tout ?



Quand je veux simple-cliquer.
Hier, je l'ai à nouveau nettoyée. Dont le tour avec un 'tit papier. Ca n'a rien changé...
Merci pour les astuces et adresses d'occaz .


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Août 2009)

Macoufi a dit:


> Quand je veux simple-cliquer.



Alors te précipite pas, ça m'est arrivé une fois, c'était un problème logiciel.

Par contre, je n'ai jamais réussi à en élucider la cause précise (j'avais soupçonné un réglage d'accès universel, mais j'ai pas trouvé).

Un truc à tenter : zapper la PRam (et la NVRam, du temps qu'on y est). Pour ce faire, redémarrer le Mac en gardant les touches pomme alt P et R enfoncées et ne les relâcher que lorsque le dong de démarrage à retenti trois fois !

Sinon, avant d'acheter un autre mulot, essaie de t'en faire prêter un, histoire de voir si ça ne ferait pas la même chose (n'importe quelle souris USB devrait faire l'affaire, même venant d'un PC)


----------



## Macoufi (4 Août 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Un truc à tenter : zapper la PRam (et la NVRam, du temps qu'on y est). Pour ce faire, redémarrer le Mac en gardant les touches pomme alt P et R enfoncées et ne les relâcher que lorsque le dong de démarrage à retenti trois fois !


Je note pour le prochain démarrage, merci 
Ca redémarre normalement, au fait ?
_parce que je n'ai jamais encore été présentée à PRam ni NVRam_ :rateau:



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sinon, avant d'acheter un autre mulot, essaie de t'en faire prêter un, histoire de voir si ça ne ferait pas la même chose (n'importe quelle souris USB devrait faire l'affaire, même venant d'un PC)


 J'en utilise déjà une autre (voir #6 ) et ça fonctionne correctement (après nouveau réglage des paramètres, parce que celle-là, elle est toute mini mais qu'elle va viiite !!)


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Août 2009)

Macoufi a dit:


> Ca redémarre normalement, au fait ?



Vi ! Tu as juste quelques réglages basiques (ceux non stockés dans des fichiers de préférences) à éventuellement refaire ensuite si tu les as modifié, ça remet en place les "paramètres usine" de ton Mac !


----------



## Macoufi (4 Août 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Vi ! Tu as juste quelques réglages basiques (ceux non stockés dans des fichiers de préférences) à éventuellement refaire ensuite si tu les as modifié, ça remet en place les "paramètres usine" de ton Mac !



:mouais: des réglages non stockés dans les préfèrences ??? :rateau:

c'est genre quoi ?
:rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Août 2009)

Macoufi a dit:


> :mouais: des réglages non stockés dans les préfèrences ??? :rateau:
> 
> c'est genre quoi ?
> :rose: :rose: :rose:



La résolution de l'écran, la date et l'heure (mais ce réglage là n'est pas touché), et quelques autres liés au matériel (ces réglages sont stockés dans deux petites zones de Ram qui sont sauvegardées par la fameuse "pile". Ils sont mis là, car mis en &#339;uvre avant le démarrage du système, pour l'essentiel, donc avant toute lecture des fichiers de préférence !.

Aujourd'hui, pour la plupart d'entre eux, ils sont doublés par un des fichiers "plist" du système, ce qui fait que zapper la pram ne te force pas à refaire grand chose la plupart du temps !

Toutefois, avec le temps, ces zones de mémoire peuvent s'altérer, et induire des comportements aléatoires du matériel, ayant à la longue une incidence sur le bon fonctionnement du système, d'où l'utilité de rétablir de temps en temps les paramètres "usine" !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Août 2009)

J'ai un problème avec ma Mighty Mouse. L'appui sur la bille ne lance plus Dashboard alors que jusqu'à hier ça marchait très bien.

J'ai vérifié le réglage dans Préférences Système. C'est OK. Et l'appui sur la touche F12 clavier marche.

Cela dit, ces derniers jours, j'ai été obligé de la faire rouler une fois par jour sur une feuille de papier car elle ne défilait plus dans tous les sens. N'aurait-elle pas supporté ces séances de décrassage intensives ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Août 2009)

Ben, pour une des deux miennes, il n'y avait plus moyen de décrasser comme ça. après démontage, tu aurais vu ce que j'ai sorti d'entre la bille et les rouleaux* ! 

Si il y a seulement la moitié de ça dans la tienne, il parait possible que ça bloque aussi le "clic" :mouais:


(*) Non non, moi, j'en prend soin, mais j'ai acheté les deux d'occasion, et je ne sais pas qui les a eu avant!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Août 2009)

Merci.

Mais le démontage, je n'ai pas trop envie de m'y risquer. Donc je vais peut-être fait sans.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Merci.
> 
> Mais le démontage, je n'ai pas trop envie de m'y risquer. Donc je vais peut-être fait sans.



Ben en fait, j'ai longtemps hésité, mais finalement, je me suis dit "foutu pour foutu" (il n'y avait plus rien à faire pour débloquer la boulette), et en fait, ça ne s'est pas avéré si difficile que ça, et lorsque je compare mes deux _souris puissantes*_, faut vraiment y mettre du sien pour en déceler les traces !


(*) Qui ne sont pas interchangeables, j'en ai une à "longue queue" qui va bien pour brancher sur le clavier de mon PowerMac, et une à "courte queue", impec pour le port USB du Pismo !


----------



## Macoufi (8 Août 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Un truc à tenter : zapper la PRam (et la NVRam, du temps qu'on y est).


Ca y est, c'est fait.
rien changer pour ma tite Mouse...   (sa remplaçante carbure toujours, elle, la p'tite jeune )

me reste plus qu'à lui trouver globe ou cloche de verre :rose:
:love:


----------

